# Neil Armstrong im Alter von 82 Jahren verstorben.



## Oberst Klink (25. August 2012)

Hallo Leute!​ 

Soeben wurde bekannt, dass der erste Mann auf dem Mond, Neil Armstrong heute im Alter von 82 Jahren verstorben ist. Noch im August hat er sich einer Bypass-Operation unterzogen. Offenbar sind Komplikationen dieser OP die Todesursache. 

Ich möchte auch gar nicht viel dazu sagen, außer: Ruhe in Frieden Neil! 

Quelle: Neil Armstrong: Erster Mensch auf dem Mond ist tot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

*In Erinnerung an Neil Armstrong: *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMINSD7MmT4​ 

Edit: Bitte keine Verschwörungstheorien darüber, ob die Mondlandung statt fand oder nicht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2012)

R.I.P  genialer Mann


----------



## Asus4ever (25. August 2012)

Requiescat in Pace


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Für ihn war es nun der letzte Schritt.


----------



## Leckrer (25. August 2012)

R.I.P. 

Hoffentlich fangen nicht die Diskussionen wieder an, wo doch schon tausendmal belegt wurde, dass sie wirklich da waren...OMG


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Hoffentlich fangen nicht die Diskussionen wieder an, wo doch schon tausendmal belegt wurde, dass sie wirklich da waren...OMG


 
Guter Hinweis. Ich hab das gleich in die News editiert.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fangen nicht die Diskussionen wieder an, wo doch schon tausendmal belegt wurde, dass sie wirklich da waren...OMG


 
Einmal belegen reicht doch.


----------



## 10203040 (25. August 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> R.I.P  genialer Mann


 
Wieso?


----------



## ImNEW (25. August 2012)

Warum? Die erste Mondlandung war ein bedeutendes Ereignis in der Menschheitsgeschichte. R.I.P. Neil Armstrong


----------



## Leckrer (25. August 2012)

10203040 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?



Was für ne Frage...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. August 2012)

R.i.P. Neil Armstrong ; - das habe ich damals am TV verfolgen können; - und dürfen: mein Vater hatte den Wecker gestellt und dann mich (damals 11 J. alt) geweckt;


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. August 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> R.i.P. Neil Armstrong ; - das habe ich damals am TV verfolgen können; - und dürfen: mein Vater hatte den Wecker gestellt und dann mich (damals 11 J. alt) geweckt;


 
Sei froh, dass du das noch miterleben durftest. Ich hätte die Mondlandung gerne live gesehen, kam aber leider 18 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## neflE (25. August 2012)

Schade, nun kann er nicht mehr die ersten Menschen auf dem Mars Beobachten. Jedenfalls nicht in Fleischlicher Gestalt.


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2012)

10203040 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?



Ja wir fliegen jetzt dahin wie wir lustig sind, aber er ER war der erste Mensch, wer das nicht würdigt ist geistig krank.


----------



## McClaine (25. August 2012)

soweit ich weiß war Neil Armstrong nicht der erste Mensch. Sein Kollege (Name!? keine Ahnung)betrat den Mond zuerst um Bilder zu schiessen, bzw alles vorzubereiten, somit is der, der erste mensch am Mond. Neil aber ist auf den Bildern und somit berühmt geworden 
Aber trotzdem RIP und danke für diese unglaubliche Expedition!


----------



## Mix3ry (26. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß war Neil Armstrong nicht der erste Mensch. Sein Kollege (Name!? keine Ahnung)betrat den Mond zuerst um Bilder zu schiessen, bzw alles vorzubereiten, somit is der, der erste mensch am Mond. Neil aber ist auf den Bildern und somit berühmt geworden
> Aber trotzdem RIP und danke für diese unglaubliche Expedition!



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass die Cam eine festinstallierte Cam am Lander war?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. August 2012)

Ja, so war es - aus  40 Jahre Mondlandung - Wer filmte Armstrongs ersten Schritt? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> Genau genommen sogar zwei Kameramänner: Die Filmkamera wurde nämlich von  Armstrong und Aldrin gemeinsam bedient. Als Armstrong oben auf der  Leiter stand und bereit war, seinen großen Schritt für die Menschheit zu  tun, zog er an einem Seilzug. So öffnete er eine Ladeklappe, die an der  Außenseite der Mondlandefähre befestigt war. In ihr steckte die auf  Armstrong gerichtete Kamera. Aldrin schaltete diese aus dem Inneren der  Fähre heraus an - Film ab!





> soweit ich weiß war Neil Armstrong nicht der erste Mensch. Sein Kollege  (Name!? keine Ahnung)betrat den Mond zuerst um Bilder zu schiessen, bzw  alles vorzubereiten, somit is der, der erste mensch am Mond.


 Falsch; - der tatsächlich zweite war Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin.

- Greetz -


----------



## Kyrodar (26. August 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ja wir fliegen jetzt dahin wie wir lustig sind, aber er ER war der erste Mensch, wer das nicht würdigt ist geistig krank.


 
Deshalb war Neil aber nicht "das Genie" hinter alle dem. :0


----------



## Uziflator (26. August 2012)

Kyrodar schrieb:


> Deshalb war Neil aber nicht "das Genie" hinter alle dem. :0


 
Das Genie dahinter war ja auch Wernher von Braun


----------



## blackout24 (26. August 2012)

Hoffe ich darf nicht all zu lange auf seinen Nachfolger warten, der als erster den Mars betritt. 
Immerhin hat Neil Armstrong eine ganze Generation für die Raumfahrt begeistert, was meint ihr wieviele bei
der NASA arbeiten, weil sie als kleines Kind die Mondlandung gesehen haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. August 2012)

Der Hype durch die Mondlandung hat auch bewirkt, daß  Leuten wie Stanley Kubrick, George Lucas, Steven Spielberg, Ridley Scott u.a. die Budgets für ihre bahnbrechenden
70/80er-Jahre Sci-Fi Filme bewilligt wurden; bzw. man sie überhaupt "drehen" ließ.

Die Perry Rhodan Romanreihe boomte wie verrückt, - andere Sci Fi Titel auch; populär wissenschaftliche Bücher, TV-Reihen u. Filme boomten,
der Plastikmodelle Hersteller Revell erzielte Rekordumsätze mit Saturn V-Modellen sowie anderen Raumfahrtgeräten, 

"Space Oddity" von David Bowie wurde ein Welthit; etwas später sein Life on Mars" (http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/David-Bowie/Life-On-Mars ); 
Pink Floyd releasten ihr Meisterwerk "The Dark Side of the Moon" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvFeW8fgaw) 
u. v. a. mehr ....

Dazu (dunkle Seite des Mondes) ein kleiner Joke aus der Zeit:
.... eine Crew betritt zum ersten Mal die dunkle Seite des Mondes. Noch voller Triumphgefühl erkundet man die Umgebung und enddeckt ein Artefakt, 
daß offensichtlich nicht von da stammen kann. 
Keiner wagt es auszusprechen: "Ausserirdische??"
Man untersucht es vorsichtig, .... und findet auf der Rückseite die Aufschrift: "Made in Taiwan" 

An vielen deutsch. Universitäten wurden die Physik-Fakultäten erweitert und mit höheren Budgets ausgestattet; die Astro-Physik vielerorts überhaupt erst eingeführt, ... 

... letzendlich brachte es sogar die Erkenntnis bei vielen Menschen, daß wir nur diese eine kleine Heimat im Weltall haben, um die wir uns besser kümmern sollten ...,
- und es hat unter anderem die Gründungen von Umweltbewegungen zumindest stark begünstigt.

- Greetz -


----------



## Superwip (26. August 2012)

Traurig... wenigstens hat er in seinem Leben mit sicherheit mehr erlebt als die allermeisten anderen Menschen


----------



## DarkMo (26. August 2012)

er tat nur einen schritt, aber es war DER schritt. selbst der erste schritt auf dem mars wird nicht an diesen herankommen. so simpel wie es klingt, aber mit einem schritt hat er geschichte geschrieben. zudem war er einer der (zurzeit) wenigen menschen, die unsere heimat aus einer ganz anderen perspektive kennengelernt haben. er persönlich mag nich allzuviel getan haben, aber er war ein symbol.

R.I.P. Neil *schweigeminute*


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2012)

Das nen ich dochmal ein Leben, was in Punkto Sinn und Ausführung eine 1+++ bekommt. 

Ein großartiger Mann und 82 muss man auch erstmal werden 


Edit: 

Menschen erinnern sich meistens nur an eine Tat von einer Person. Natürlich hat er nicht alles geplant, gebaut, usw. was von nöten war, aber er hat den ersten Schritt gemacht und alle Beteiligten da oben Repräsentiert.


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2012)

Naja, glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass DIE RUSSEN, geschlafen haben und die Vorherrschaft im (erdnahen)Weltraum sich durch einen trashigenen Hollywood C-Klasse-Movie-Bluff freiwillig an den Klassenfeind geschenkt hätten??? Never, Big Brother was watching u, entgegen aller V-Theorien, SIE WAREN DORT OBEN, ENDE. 

Ruhe in Frieden Neil Alden Armstrong.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. August 2012)

/Sign MG42


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. August 2012)

Schade, Neil Armstrong war der Zweite große Name den ich mit der ersten Mondlandung in Verbindung bringe, neben Wernher von Braun, der dies überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat.
Aber ich hoffe das ich es Live vorm TV noch miterleben darf, das der erste Mensch den Mars betritt (vorzugsweise diesmal eine Frau !), denn zur ersten Mondlandung war ich nicht mal geboren.
Der/diejenige sollte dann auch so einen markigen Satz drauf haben wie Armstrong der in die Geschichte eingeht.


----------



## JawMekEf (26. August 2012)

R.I.P, Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## 10203040 (26. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was für ne Frage...


 
Nur weil er als erster auf dem Mond war ist er an sich nicht besonderes in meinen Augen.


----------



## Speed-E (26. August 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Nur weil er als erster auf dem Mond war ist er an sich nicht besonderes in meinen Augen.



Aber in meinen Augen und in denen vieler Anderer ist/war er das. 

Er hat sich nie mit seinen Taten gerühmt, sondern andere dazu angehalten etwas zu verändern. 
Das ist bei der Spezies Mensch leider viel zu selten. 

Farewell, Neil Armstrong


----------



## maestrocool (26. August 2012)

Neil Armstrong war zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und ging damit in Geschichte ein (sogar im doppelten Sinn ^^)
Er hat damals also alles richtig gemacht und sich für immer in den Geschichtbüchern verewigt...
bleibt nur noch zu sagen R.I.P

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Nur weil er als erster auf dem Mond war ist er an sich nicht besonderes in meinen Augen.


 
Ich denke dass viele Leute damals auch die Chance bekommen haben zum Mond fliegen zu können aber aus Angst davor die Hosen voll hatten. Denn so eine Reise ist was anderes als mit dem Auto nach Italien zu fahren.
Daher sollte man diese Leistung durchaus würdigen.
Als Columbus über das Meer segelte um einen Weg nach Indien zu suchen wusste er dass er Land, Trinkwasser und frische Luft antreffen wird wenn er dort ist.
Armstrong und seine Kollegen wussten dass auf dem Mond nichts ist und sie nur eine dünne Glasscheibe und ein Anzug vom sicheren Tod trennen wird. 
Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Bewunderung wert.

Ich finde es nur schade dass wenn ich den Namen Armstrong höre, ihn nicht mehr nur mit Neil in Verbindung bringe sondern auch mit Lance und ob der noch Ruhm und Ehre verdient hat lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2012)

R.I.P Mann im Mond. Held wäre noch maßlos untertrieben. Finds trotzdem schade, dass immer noch kaum jemand weiß wer Aldrin & Collins waren. Und noch mehr schade, dass es immer noch Menschen gibt die an die Mondlandung zweifeln. Als ob von 300000 beteiligten Menschen nicht irgendwann mal einer geredet hätte..



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Genie dahinter war ja auch Wernher von Braun


 
Wir können Laser & Teilchenbescheuniger bauen, klonen Lebewesen und haben sogar die Quantenmechanik halbwegs verstanden. Aber wenn wir ins All fliegen schnallen wir uns immer noch auf seine fliegenden Bomben, schon lustig.


----------



## Johnny05 (26. August 2012)

Ein stiller und bescheidener Mann ist von Uns gegangen.Ein Mann,der mit seinen Taten nicht geprotzt oder versucht hat Kapital daraus zu schlagen.Das ist wahre Größe.Ruhe in Frieden,Neil.


----------



## Phexen (26. August 2012)

Die Mond Männer werden immer  weniger. Wir können zwar Sonden rauf schicken, aber ein Roboter kann uns  nicht erzählen wie es dort oben war. :-/


----------



## Kyrodar (26. August 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Genie dahinter war ja auch Wernher von Braun


 
Jaja, Wernher der alte Haudegen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. August 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Naja, glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass DIE RUSSEN,  geschlafen haben und die Vorherrschaft im (erdnahen)Weltraum sich  durch einen trashigenen Hollywood C-Klasse-Movie-Bluff freiwillig an den  Klassenfeind geschenkt hätten??? Never,  Big Brother was watching u,  entgegen  aller V-Theorien, SIE WAREN DORT OBEN, ENDE.


 
hey hier soll nichts über verschwörungstheorien stehen! Moon Hoax : Disney Stagehands in Apollo Photo & Video Wear A White Sleeveless Hooded Jacket - YouTube , the moonhoax / Der Mondlandungs Betrug (Video aus dem Jahre 1969) - YouTube , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCvy4a21dzc , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbON3RSJ5vw

ich frag mich nur warum er nicht einfach auf die bibel geschwört hat, dass er da war. trotzdem r.i.p..


----------



## Anchorage (26. August 2012)

Dies ist ein Mann dem ich Nachtrauere . Ruhe in Frieden Neil Armstrong.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2012)

R.I.P. Es war schon eine gigantische Leistung was die vollbracht hatten und das man so etwas selbst quasi Live sehen konnte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Genie dahinter war ja auch Wernher von Braun


Hmm, wie schnell so einem doch seine Nazi-Zeit vergeben wurde... 



10203040 schrieb:


> Nur weil er als erster auf dem Mond war ist er an sich nicht besonderes in meinen Augen.


In seinen Augen wohl eher auch nicht; er war ja sympathisch zurückhaltend in seinem späteren Leben.


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm, wie schnell so einem doch seine Nazi-Zeit vergeben wurde...



Das ist natürlich heute alles schwer zurückzuverfolgen, aber soweit ich weiß hat er die Nazis nur benutzt um seine Forschung zu finanzieren. Und aus seiner Sicht, am Anfang, war daran ja eigentlich nix auszusetzen. Weder er noch andere Menschen konnten ahnen was später daraus wird..


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich heute alles schwer zurückzuverfolgen, aber soweit ich weiß hat er die Nazis nur benutzt um seine Forschung zu finanzieren. Und aus seiner Sicht, am Anfang, war daran ja eigentlich nix auszusetzen. Weder er noch andere Menschen konnten ahnen was später daraus wird..


 
Ja, mir gehts auch nur darum, dass er nicht wie andere Größen angeklagt und verknackt oder hingerichtet wurde - er war ja _nützlich_ für die Amerikaner.
Die Sowjets haben natürlich auch jeden Raketenwissenschaftler einkassiert und verschleppt, den sie kriegen konnten.


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich heute alles schwer zurückzuverfolgen, aber soweit ich weiß hat er die Nazis nur benutzt um seine Forschung zu finanzieren. Und aus seiner Sicht, am Anfang, war daran ja eigentlich nix auszusetzen. Weder er noch andere Menschen konnten ahnen was später daraus wird..


Ich würde mich besser Infomieren bevor du so ein Müll schreibst.
Er wollte seine Träume verwirklichen.
Ihn war egal wie.
Wernher von Braun - Held der Raumfahrt oder Kriegsverbrecher - Wissen - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich würde mich besser Infomieren bevor du so ein Müll schreibst.



Kein Problem. Dann informiere ich *dich* das nächste mal besser bevor *ich* so einen Müll schreibe. Also ich hab meine Infos über ihn von irgendeiner Doku, die ich irgendwann mal gesehen habe. Du wirfst jetzt hier irgendein Artikel  in den Raum und der weiß es besser, oder wie?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2012)

Der Artikel ist immerhin von der Süddeutschen Zeitung, also nicht "irgendein" Artikel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm, wie schnell so einem doch seine Nazi-Zeit vergeben wurde...



Wie quasi jedem anderen der nicht selbst direkt an der Sache beteiligt war. Man könnte einige große Firmen nennen und oder deren Bosse. Aber das ganze hat hier ja nix zu suchen und wäre wenn eher einen eigenen Thread wert


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. August 2012)

Es sind Akten und Filmmaterial aufgetaucht die eindeutig beweisen, das er es gewusst hat das Zwangsarbeiter eingesetzt wurden(besonders gegen Ende des  Zweiten Weltkrieges wurden in allen Kriegswichtigen Unternehmen Zwangsarbeiter(Juden usw.) eingesetzt ) .
Und Zeitzeugen haben auch über ihn berichtet.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2012)

Leute gehts hier im Herrn Braun oder um Herrn Armstrong?  

Ich glaube eher um den zweit genannten.


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist immerhin von der Süddeutschen Zeitung, also nicht "irgendein" Artikel



Und wenn ich sage es war ne Doku dann meine ich keine N24-Doku.  Glaube es war die: "Der Raketenmann: Wernher von Braun und der Traum vom Mond". Auf jeden Fall war die Doku sehr gut gemacht und hat ihn nicht als Verbrecher hingestellt. Ich würde das auch irgendwie nicht glauben wollen. Es kann natürlich sein, dass er irgendwann wusste was "seine" Waffen anrichten und auch wie sie hergestellt werden. Vielleicht hatte er da nur noch sein Ziel vor Augen, und dachte alles andere (Politik) geht ihn nix an. Das Vogel-Strauß-Prinzip halt, und ich behaupte einfach mal das kein Mensch auf dieser Welt davor sicher ist. Es ist einfach menschlich.

Wie auch immer, keiner von uns war dabei, auch die Süddeutsche nicht. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Leute gehts hier im Herrn Braun oder um Herrn Armstrong?



Es geht hier um die erste Mondlandung, und wir diskutieren darüber unter welchen Umständen sein Gefährt entwickelt wurde. Ich finde das gehört sehr wohl dazu. Finde deine Einstellung etwas.. kleinlich.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die erste Mondlandung, und wir diskutieren darüber unter welchen Umständen sein Gefährt entwickelt wurde. Ich finde das gehört sehr wohl dazu. Finde deine Einstellung etwas.. kleinlich.



Meiner Ansicht nach gehts hier eher um den Tod des ersten Menschen der den Mond betreten hat. Das sind mMn zwei paar schuhe...


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Es geht hier nicht um die Mondlandung an sich oder um die Köpfe hinter der Mondlandung, sondern einzig und alleine um den ersten Mann auf dem Mond, Neil Armstrong. 

Ob Wernher von Braun jetzt ein Kriegsverbrecher oder ein Nazi-Sympathisant war, spielt hier jetzt keine Rolle. Das können wir gerne in einem anderen Thread klären, aber bitte nicht hier.


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. August 2012)

a) Als ob es irgendjemand ernsthaft emotional interessiert, ob dieser Mann gestorben ist. Also ich selber kannte ihn nicht und habe damit auch keinen emotionalen Bezug. (Verhält sich ganz ähnlich zu den Todesfällen mancher Prominenz)
b) Out of Topic - Wir sind hier bei PCGH.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2012)

> a) Als ob es irgendjemand ernsthaft emotional interessiert, ob dieser Mann gestorben ist. Also ich selber kannte ihn nicht und habe damit auch keinen emotionalen Bezug. (Verhält sich ganz ähnlich zu den Todesfällen mancher Prominenz)


Wie man ja an dem Thread sieht interessiert es wohl einige.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Leute gehts hier im Herrn Braun oder um Herrn Armstrong?
> 
> Ich glaube eher um den zweit genannten.



Das Zitat macht klar, was hier im Thread für ein Thema diskutiert wird. Wir kommen jetzt bitte wieder dorthin. Für alles andere steht das Politik-Forum offen.

*B2T*


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. August 2012)

Okay, ich bin etwas spät dran. Dennoch...
möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## BikeRider (27. August 2012)

_*RIP*_

Auch all die, die nicht so Prominent sind und (leider) nie in den Medien genannt werden. ​


----------



## DAkuma (27. August 2012)

R.I.P Neil 



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Die Perry Rhodan Romanreihe boomte wie verrückt, - andere Sci Fi Titel auch; populär wissenschaftliche Bücher, TV-Reihen u. Filme boomten,



PR gabs schon 8 Jahre vorher, die Serie kannst kaum in Relation zur Mondlandung setzen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2012)

Doch, in den genannten schon, da die Serie (wie andere SF) durch die Mondlandung in der Folge boomte und die Auflagen nochmals in die Höhe schossen.


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Doch, in den genannten schon, da die Serie (wie andere SF) durch die Mondlandung in der Folge boomte und die Auflagen nochmals in die Höhe schossen.





DAkuma schrieb:


> R.I.P Neil
> 
> PR gabs schon 8 Jahre vorher, die Serie kannst kaum in Relation zur Mondlandung setzen.


 
Es geht hier nicht um die Mondlandung oder Perry Rhodan, sondern um Neil Armstrong. B2T! 

SCNR

Finde es lächerlich, dass hier Diskussionen abgewürgt werden weil sie sich etwas (!) vom Thema entfernen. Wenn das die Regel wäre, müsste man das halbe Forum dicht machen.


----------



## Bambusbar (27. August 2012)

HanZ4000 schrieb:


> a) Als ob es irgendjemand ernsthaft emotional interessiert, ob dieser Mann gestorben ist. Also ich selber kannte ihn nicht und habe damit auch keinen emotionalen Bezug. (Verhält sich ganz ähnlich zu den Todesfällen mancher Prominenz)
> b) Out of Topic - Wir sind hier bei PCGH.


 

a.) Nur weil es dir am Arsch vorbei geht, heißt nicht, das es jedem so geht.
Man muss die Person nicht persönlich gekannt haben, damit man davon betroffen wird. 
In so einem Fall - also dem Tod der Person - ruft man sich deren 'Errungenschaften' nochmal ins Gedächtnis und die Auswirkungen dessen auf die Menschheit (ein wenig großspurig gesagt). Es ist immer schade, wenn Pioniere von uns gehen.
Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, das wir Menschen als emotionale Wesen uns auch von der Trauer der anderen Leute mitreißen lassen.
Ich erinnere mich da z.b. an Lady Di - die wenigsten von uns kannten die Dame auch, und trotzdem fanden wir das schlimm. Die Bilder, die gezeigt wurden, waren teilweise einfach überwältigend und man konnte nicht anders, als n Klos im Hals zu haben, Trauen zu empfinden und vlt. auch zu weinen.
Emotionales Mitgefühl/Verständnis eben.

b.) Man soll auch mal über seinen Tellerrand hinaus blicken.
Ohne Computerhardware keine Mondlandung 
Und ohne Mondlandung würde man Armstrong wohl gar nicht kennen und seinen Tod nicht betrauen.

Btt - R.i.P Neil


----------



## dekay55 (27. August 2012)

Also Armstrong ist schon die Mondlandung zu verdanken, natürlich gabs viele leute im Hintergrund die das Zeug gebaut haben, aber Armstrong war derjenige der damit umgehen konnte, allein schon mit dem LLRV ( dem Trainer von der Mondlandefähre ) war er derjenige der das ding geflogen hat und sein Kopf und Kragen riskiert hat um den Lander zu ermöglichen. Ohne Armstrongs einsatz bei Apollo 11 wäre die Mondlandung entweder schief gelaufen und das Programm gecancelt worden, oder sie wär garnicht passiert. Er hat das ding Manuell gelandet mit einem Riskanten Manöver, wer sich bisl mit der Materie um die Mondlandungen befasst weis das die Automatische Steuerung direkt auf nen geröll haufen Landen wollte, wär das passiert wären die Leute mit höchster warscheinlichkeit verloren gewesen. 

Armstrong ist also schon sehr viel zu verdanken, er war nicht nur derjenige der eben als erster aufm Mond war, er war derjenige der das ganze vollendet hat. 

In diesem Sinne R.I.P 


Btw, hin und wieder kommt  bei der Spacenight ( BR Alpha ) die Original Sendung zur Mondlandung die damals im WDR Live ausgestrahlt wurde, ich geh mal von aus das in den Nächsten Tagen die Mondlandung wieder gezeigt wird, ansonst wird sie immer zum Jahrestag der Mondlandung von Apollo 11 ausgestrahlt, auf Youtube sollte die aber auch Online sein


----------



## aliriza (27. August 2012)

Die "Mondlandung" wurde doch wieder nur von den USA gefaked


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Finde es lächerlich, dass hier Diskussionen abgewürgt werden weil sie sich etwas (!) vom Thema entfernen. Wenn das die Regel wäre, müsste man das halbe Forum dicht machen.



Wenn es zu sehr abdriftet ist es angebracht, und die Abschweifung von der 1. Mondladung zur NS Diktatur war ja nun sehr weit daneben wie auch die Meinung zur Abstrafung der möglichen Täter.
Man schießt zwar mittlerweile mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit alles mögliche an Raketen ins All wobei das Risiko immer noch immens ist bei dem bemannten Raumflug. Von daher kann man die Leistung mit der antiken Technik nicht hoch genug loben zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## dekay55 (27. August 2012)

Wo wir bei Antiker Technik sind, der witz ist, selbst heute hätten wir enorme Probleme einfach mal eben ne Mondlandung zu planen und auszuführen, oder anders gesagt es wär kaum möglich in dem kurzen Zeitraum so ne Mission auf die beine zu stellen wie es damals passiert ist. Von daher was die damals geschafft haben ist eine absolute Meisterleistung, wobei man aber auch sagen muss das bei Apollo 11 es ungewiss war obs überhaupt geklappt hätte und trotzdem hatten sich Armstrong, Aldrin und Collins aufn Mond schießen lassen, die hatten nichtmal gewusst wie die Oberfläche vom Mond geschaffen ist ob die überhaupt da Landen können, die hatten nur extrem schlechte Bilder von der Landezone usw. 
Wie Risikoreich die ganze Geschichte war zeigt ja zum einen das Apollo 11 beinah in ner Katastrophe geendet hätte, genauso wie Apollo 13


----------

